

Ask HN: Review my weekend project, a free RSS to email service (feedserf.com) - metachris

This weekend I was hacking on a new project, a RSS to email service (inspired by a recent post here on HN). The first version is now online, and I'd like to ask everyone interested to give it a try and to kindly share feedback.<p>http://www.feedserf.com<p>I chose Python as programming language and Google's AppEngine as hosting platform (my first encounter with AppEngine, and I really like it). The service is free and the code is open source (hosted on https://github.com/metachris/feedmailer, released under the AGPL). I know the user interface could definitely need some love. If you have ideas let me know!
======
metachris
Clickable:

\- <http://www.feedserf.com>

\- <https://github.com/metachris/feedmailer>

